

Groupon Kidz Club - jawns
http://www.groupon.com/pages/kidz-club

======
manuscreationis
This has to be some kind of undiscovered April fools joke, or something some
designer put together as a joke that went live.

However, worst kids club characters? or best!

Roll sounds totally radical. As someone who also loves homemade croissants, I
can relate to this character.

Does anyone else think Glasses and e-m@le will totally have a crush thing
going on?

Also, I sense a very special episode where Swarmy and Pyles learn that
everyone is a little different, but it's what makes us similar that really
counts.

~~~
ayuvar
There's a ridiculous amount of potential for episodes about a sentient swarm
of bees.

How will they reconcile many humans' fear of them with their need to be loved
and understood as intellectual equals?

~~~
manuscreationis
How about the episode where a pair of bumbling bad guys try to kidnap Swarmy
to produce their honey, which they then sell!

Not only does the gang need to rescue Swarmy, but they also need to teach
Swarmy to trust humans again...

~~~
kingatomic
Not to mention the lengthy litigation following cease-and-desist letters,
pursuant to the patent the Kidz Club filed on bee honey made from genetically-
enhanced beez (sic).

------
gavinlynch
It's a joke. Read the bullet points in the "Tips to Get Involved in Your
Community" section:

* "HELP elderly folks cross the first part of the street and then encourage them to get across the rest of the way on their own!"

* "DON'T desecrate that statue even though you'd gain tons of street cred!"

* "START a lemonade stand but immediately go "Out of Business" to draw attention to wealth-destroying minimum wage laws!"

Have at it, kids.

~~~
raganwald
I bet it’s a joke as well, but it’s not witty enough to work as a joke, the
“inside jokes” should make you feel clever and exclusive when you see them.

And I should know, I’ve been falling flat on my face trying to be clever on
the Internet for years.

~~~
dclowd9901
You don't remember this?:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burger_King_advertising#Kids_Cl...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burger_King_advertising#Kids_Club)

That kid in the wheelchair? His name was Wheelz. Not kidding.

~~~
maukdaddy
HAHA that brings back memories.

I would imagine most of the HN audience was born after those characters were
popular.

------
kcl
It's a conscious take on the Burger King Kids Club.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=burger%20king%20kids%20club&...](https://www.google.com/search?q=burger%20king%20kids%20club&tbm=isch)

Compare the logo and the character design.

------
jeremymcanally
This looks like the BK Kids Club of the 90's. "e-m@le" even looks like Kid
Vid:
[http://www.progressiveboink.com/mike/img/bkkidsclub/kidvid.g...](http://www.progressiveboink.com/mike/img/bkkidsclub/kidvid.gif)

------
jemka
Well this is going straight to my iPod,
[https://groupon.s3.amazonaws.com/sponsorship-
imgs/chicago/Ki...](https://groupon.s3.amazonaws.com/sponsorship-
imgs/chicago/Kidz%20Club%20Theme%20Song.mp3)

~~~
speedracr
Why wouldn't I be surprised to find out Andrew Mason had joined to record this
in the studio?

------
pacaro
Indonesian has a word for this.

 _Jayus_ \- A joke so poorly told and so unfunny that one cannot help but
laugh

Word three on this list - [http://matadornetwork.com/abroad/20-awesomely-
untranslatable...](http://matadornetwork.com/abroad/20-awesomely-
untranslatable-words-from-around-the-world/)

~~~
reinhardt
In english that would be "it's so bad, it's good"

------
rudyfink
On the subject of kids pages, if you haven't seen the NSA's CryptoKids (
<http://www.nsa.gov/kids/> ), CIA's (<https://www.cia.gov/kids-page/>) or the
NRO's ( <http://www.nro.gov/kidspages.html> ) kids pages, I'd recommend a
quick look.

~~~
tesseractive
I didn't look at the URL before clicking, so I was totally disappointed that
it wasn't for National Review Online. Podhoretz for kids is just an awesome,
awesome idea.

------
moses1400
I wrote about this the other day - I thought for sure it had to be a late
april fools joke but once i started to get their emails I realized it was for
serious. I don't get why they spend so much money on worthless content - just
show the deals.

[http://www.centernetworks.com/groupon-adds-kids-friendly-
kid...](http://www.centernetworks.com/groupon-adds-kids-friendly-kidz-club-
channel)

------
dreadpirateryan
Don't miss out on the theme song:
[https://groupon.s3.amazonaws.com/sponsorship-
imgs/chicago/Ki...](https://groupon.s3.amazonaws.com/sponsorship-
imgs/chicago/Kidz%20Club%20Theme%20Song.mp3)

------
krogsgard
Spelling "kidz" with a z is a pretty good warning of how awful it's bound to
be.

------
grkballer44
I'm pretty sure FOPTOP is a drunk who they found passed out on the beach

------
Stevenup7002
"TIPS TO GET INVOLVED IN YOUR COMMUNITY:

START a lemonade stand but immediately go "Out of Business" to draw attention
to wealth-destroying minimum wage laws!"

------
mrcoles
This is great—the write-ups are hilarious!

> When Roll grows up, he wants to be an astronaut or a game show cameraman.

------
egypturnash
This is what happens when you don't pay a real artist.

Also I am totally gonna start shipping Foptop and Swarmz.

------
justjimmy
It's a joke. How? Comic Sans.

------
derleth
Here's some helpful tips from the Kidz Club Games and Tips Page:

> HELP elderly folks cross the first part of the street and then encourage
> them to get across the rest of the way on their own!

> DON'T desecrate that statue even though you'd gain tons of street cred!

> START a lemonade stand but immediately go "Out of Business" to draw
> attention to wealth-destroying minimum wage laws!

Whether you should copy that floppy is presumably left up to your own
judgement.

~~~
nostromo
Definitley a joke. Did you see this gem?

    
    
      Unscramble these mixed-up words:
    
      cilhd
    
      entcered
    
      mraketing
    

I actually found that one quite funny. :)

~~~
untog
If there was any doubt as to whether this is a joke, listen to the theme song.
Good lord.

------
drivebyacct2
I'm concerned that this isn't a joke. Or is it?

~~~
sabraham
Definitely jokes.

I wasn't totally sure until I saw this: <http://www.groupon.com/pages/kidz-
club-games>

~~~
peter_l_downs

        > Unscramble these mixed-up words:
    
        >    cilhd
    
        >    entcered
    
        >    mraketing

~~~
Retric
Now that was funny.

------
chubbyheckler
Yay India Graphic Design!

